# Soil Test - How Often, How Many Times Per Year?



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

You guys have convinced me that getting a soil test prior to fertilizing is important. I just ordered my first-ever test through Midwest Labs. Thanks for the guidance on that!

My question -- How often do you need to do a soil test? How many times per year? And how do you decide the ideal timing/month(s) that you do the testing?


----------



## Beer-Ghost (Jun 30, 2021)

Your first soil test will let you know where your PH and nutrient levels are.
You will also get recommended application rates of deficient elements to add during the growing season.
Test every year if you have a correction to make.
I like to pull my soil samples early spring before any applications.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You really only need to do a soil test once a year at the most and then once you have it to where you are only making small tweaks here and there you can probably go every other year and be just fine. It's best to take the samples when the lawn isn't frozen and it's been at least 2 weeks(longer the better) since you applied anything to the lawn as you don't want to throw off the test results.


----------



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks @Mightyquinn and @Beer-Ghost ... I appreciate the info.


----------

